# Finding work



## Sharonmcl (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi all, 

We where on our way to Australia over 4 years ago on a skilled visa thought me being in hospitality. I took Ill just as we where about to apply for our visa. I had to give up my job due to this problem running into years. I am now as well as I can be with the condition and am again looking to move over but now I am unable to get a skilled visa due to me not working because of my health. 

My husband is wondering how hard is it for him to get a job that will sponsor his visa. He has spent the last 12 or more year in the same job working in administration doing a range of different jobs as well as dealing with cash, data imputting etc. He has never went up the ladder in his job because with living in Scotland you don't put the hours in you don't go anywhere. my husband is a family man but would love to progress in his career but not to the stage where he doesn't see his daughter grow up.

We would love to move to give our whole family a better life and I am hoping to work in hospitality if we could get the move over.

Any advice would be great.

Sharon


----------



## Sharonmcl (Feb 19, 2014)

Huntable said:


> Hi
> 
> If your husband is looking for job, you should suggest him to go through top search engine. i can assure you. your husband will get the good job opportunity over there.


top search engine?

We have looked at internet quite a bit and only see job where you must have a visa in place to apply for job.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure what these 2 are talking about but it will be extremely difficult to get sponsored for a visa unless the trade is in high demand and there is a lack of local skill.

To give you an idea of today's market, just for one assistant accountant position, there were 190 applicants where most were over qualified.


----------

